# 58670 and 58661 Cyst and sterilization



## ASC CODER (May 19, 2010)

Patient had a lap cyst excision and another drainage and biopsy right ovary. then the tubes were cauterized lap. then instruments were taken out and incisions were closed

then speculum went in and a novasure ablation done. 

I am thinking the 58662 is included with the 58670 and then I would code the 58563 for the novasure. 

this is commercial payer and an asc.


or can I bill all three codes.

I need some direction


----------

